# Wealth Tax



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Not surpisingly ..... it's coming back


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Not surpisingly ..... it's coming back


But doesn't really bother anyone with less than 1million + the allowances , this time , are equal for both resident & non-resident.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> But doesn't really bother anyone with less than 1million + the allowances , this time , are equal for both resident & non-resident.


Very true, but bear in mind Spain needs revenue .... do you think it will be long before the allowances come down?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Very true, but bear in mind Spain needs revenue .... do you think it will be long before the allowances come down?


It's going to have to come down a l - o - n - g way before I start to worry


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's going to have to come down a l - o - n - g way before I start to worry


But it went from a point that was a worry for many to zero overnight


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> But it went from a point that was a worry for many to zero overnight


Well, I just don't want to think about it 'cos if I have to pay any more to the government I may well have to move into the Moncloa palace with who ever the president is going to be.

PS How's the knee/s??

I've just seen some good offers for Spas and good quality hotels if you think you some extra pampering??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I just don't want to think about it 'cos if I have to pay any more to the government I may well have to move into the Moncloa palace with who ever the president is going to be.
> 
> PS How's the knee/s??
> 
> I've just seen some good offers for Spas and good quality hotels if you think you some extra pampering??


I think the wealth tax being bought back for "the ordinary person" would cause uproar. Taking it to zero in the first place was their mistake I guess .... bringing it back would not go down too well

Knees are sore, as is my shoulder which I landed on when I fell.
I could do with a good massage .... where are the hotels .... off to Benidorm soon to see friends that are coming over


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I think the wealth tax being bought back for "the ordinary person" would cause uproar. Taking it to zero in the first place was their mistake I guess .... bringing it back would not go down too well
> 
> Knees are sore, as is my shoulder which I landed on when I fell.
> I could do with a good massage .... where are the hotels .... off to Benidorm soon to see friends that are coming over


Well, there's this one in your area
Hoteles - Balneario Hervideros de Cofrentes
I was really thinking of this offer, which you have to decide about today, but it's a bit far...
¡Escapada de ensueño a Granada! 1 noche en el exclusivo Hotel Villa Oniria**** con spa - Madrid - Letsbonus


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, there's this one in your area
> Hoteles - Balneario Hervideros de Cofrentes
> I was really thinking of this offer, which you have to decide about today, but it's a bit far...
> ¡Escapada de ensueño a Granada! 1 noche en el exclusivo Hotel Villa Oniria**** con spa - Madrid - Letsbonus



Interesting site, thanks


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Spain raises taxes on the rich | Business | The Guardian

This article says its from 700000 Euros.

I really hope this comes to UK.
The rich have made voices that there happy to pay more tax but want to know that the extra there going to pay will only go on raising the poverty level in the UK, which is very good but this is a government who are doing there best to make cuts to the vulnerable and poor.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Captain Leaky said:


> Spain raises taxes on the rich | Business | The Guardian
> 
> This article says its from 700000 Euros.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the poor, but taxing the "rich", who already pay near 50% tax on their income with _another_ tax on their accrued wealth is like taxing a tax. Also, the rich (as you refer to them) are often the ones who take risks to start companies which employ people, thereby generating employment and wealth for the country. If everything they do is taxed at a high level then it doesnt really give them much encouragement to employ more people or grow their business.


----------

